# Cobb County building permit (renovation) question



## Hoot (Feb 21, 2016)

My 28 year old deck needs major repairs.  In a world without required building permits and building codes, I would just tear it down and replace it.

But a building permit and compliance with current building codes is required here in unincorporated Cobb County.  I am having trouble finding what the current required building codes are.  Getting the permit and dealing with inspections, etc., would be a major hassle for someone who works.

So, I am thinking about replacing one board at a time in the structure, so that I am merely repairing it.  I would replace the decking and railing, one section at a time.  I have the tools and ability to do that.

I would document everything with dated pictures, in case the gummit decided it didn't like what I was doing.

Thoughts on the legality of doing this?


----------



## NOYDB (Feb 21, 2016)

Hoot said:


> My 28 year old deck needs major repairs.  In a world without required building permits and building codes, I would just tear it down and replace it.
> 
> But a building permit and compliance with current building codes is required here in unincorporated Cobb County.  I am having trouble finding what the current required building codes are.  Getting the permit and dealing with inspections, etc., would be a major hassle for someone who works.
> 
> ...



If you ask them, it's not.

If you have party and 25 of your guests all go out on the deck at once and it collapses with injuries you would lose any claim against you.

from -  http://cobbcounty.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=804&Itemid=790 Any person who violates any provisions of articles I –V of Chapter 134, after conviction upon a citation issued to Magistrate Court of Cobb County, in accordance with O.C.G.A. 36-1-20, may be incarcerated for a period not to exceed 60 days and/or shall be fined up to $1000 for violations within any 12 month period.



> http://cobbcounty.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=804&Itemid=790





> • Exterior Attachments
> Exterior stairways, decks, porches and balconies, and all appurtenances attached thereto, of building shall be maintained so that they are structurally sound, in good repair with proper anchorage and capable of supporting the imposed loads.



My advice? Overbuild. Use screws and lag bolts.


----------



## Killdee (Feb 21, 2016)

Biggest reasons decks fall seem to be from rotted wood and lag bolts pulling out where there attached to the house. We always used through bolts and I believe its code now. I just do home repairs now and avoid deck work except for minor repairs.


----------



## fixitfred (Feb 21, 2016)

*Call Me A Scofflaw*

If you get along with your neighbors just tear it down and build it.  If you don't get along they might snitch on you.  Just be courteous with the noise you can even tell them it's an eyesore and safety hazard and updating it will improve property values.   Make sure you know what you're doing and build it right.


----------



## NOYDB (Feb 21, 2016)

Killdee said:


> Biggest reasons decks fall seem to be from rotted wood and lag bolts pulling out where there attached to the house. We always used through bolts and I believe its code now. I just do home repairs now and avoid deck work except for minor repairs.



Have you any links to the actual code? I didn't find any when I looked.


----------



## skiff23 (Feb 21, 2016)

There is a new code on decks and mostly because of decks falling under loads and hurting people . Nothing smaller than a 6x6 PT can be used for post and the spans allowed on structural lumber has been decreased. You must use through bolts of 1/2 " diameter.
 A lot different from has been done in the past. I would advise looking up the new code. Mostly for your protection of liability .


----------



## Hoot (Feb 21, 2016)

I found what appears to be the applicable code for decks:

http://www.dca.state.ga.us/development/constructioncodes/programs/documents/2012IRC-DeckManual2014Amendments_001.pdf


----------



## NOYDB (Feb 21, 2016)

Hoot said:


> I found what appears to be the applicable code for decks:
> 
> http://www.dca.state.ga.us/development/constructioncodes/programs/documents/2012IRC-DeckManual2014Amendments_001.pdf



Good link. Thanks. Good luck.


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 21, 2016)

Draw a handdrawn plan, submit it for a permit, they will tell you what needs changing at plan review. Build it like the revised plans and sleep well every night.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Feb 21, 2016)

I'd do what the others suggested and do it right, permits and all.  Otherwise, you may run into a heap o' trouble later on down the road if you ever sell the home or some accident happens on the deck.


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 22, 2016)

Hoot said:


> I found what appears to be the applicable code for decks:
> 
> http://www.dca.state.ga.us/development/constructioncodes/programs/documents/2012IRC-DeckManual2014Amendments_001.pdf



yes. You have found the current code. I'm in the business and build decks and do remodeling as well as new construction. If I were you I'd get the permit and hire a contractor that KNOWS the current codes. There are a couple options as to how to build it but each county interprets the code different. I've never built a deck in Cobb so I'm not aware of how they interpret the codes. If you build without the permit and don't construct it to current codes you could open yourself up to liability issues if it were to fail. You can pm me and I'll help any way I can


----------



## Bucky T (Feb 22, 2016)

fixitfred said:


> If you get along with your neighbors just tear it down and build it.  If you don't get along they might snitch on you.  Just be courteous with the noise you can even tell them it's an eyesore and safety hazard and updating it will improve property values.   Make sure you know what you're doing and build it right.



This.


----------



## Hoot (Feb 23, 2016)

I guess I will "sit on" my issue for a while.  Thing is, I have a transplanted yankee Floridiot transplanted again to GA neighbor, who happens to be both very dumb, and quite a butthat.  He called Code Inforcement on me, right after he moved in next door, because I had a few pine logs sitting on the ground, at the back of my yard, right where my wooded back yard ends and the woods behind me begins.  Code Enforcement ripped me a new one, finding things like that, my ladder neatly hung on ladder hooks on the side of my shed, and one of my tagged and operating vehicles parked on my gravel parking area at the back of my driveway.  I live in Cobb County, where it is technically illegal to change your oil, or spark plugs, or air filter, in your driveway.  But I guess it's legal to at least wash your vehicle, just so you don't "work on it".  This is almost as bad as HOA incredible nonsense.  And there isn't even a HOA in my one-street old neighborhood.  None of my other neighbors would even blink an eye, much less rat me out to the gummit, over me repairing/replacing my deck.

Yeah, that butthat would probably call the county on me, if he saw me replacing my deck.  I kinda long for that, since I would get the county all over his butt for his own code violations.  That would actually be quite fun and pretty funny.  But I don't go looking for fights, and that would become an eternal battle between he and I.

That was my reason for asking for opinions on whether me "repairing" my deck, on board at a time, would be legal, without a permit.

On another note, I absolutely refuse to pay anyone to even change my auto oil, so you folks can probably imagine how badly I balk at the thought of paying someone for something I am perfectly capable of doing myself.  Especially when there is a markup involved.

Now, if I could pay someone merely for their labor of getting and dealing with a permit and the absolutely incompetent government, plus their labor for installing the lumber I had directly purchased myself, according to the plans I had drawn myself (I am a mechanical engineer and former carpenter) then I might be willing to compensate that person accordingly.  But only because I work 8-5 M-F, and don't have the time or permission to spend hours and hours on the phone dealing with all of that stuff.  Otherwise, I would do everything myself.

But finding such a contractor would be a very daunting task.  So, I will try to figure out a way around it, by myself, if I can.

Thanks for the helpful info above.  I appreciate it.


----------



## NUTT (Feb 24, 2016)

I would never attempt to rebuild a deck without a permit. It could haunt you down the road if you try to sell your property and the mortgage company realizes you made repairs without permits on records. Permits and inspections are like insurance for you and are relatively inexpensive. It couldn't be over 100 bucks for one surely. Also if your neighbor turns you in and Code Enforcement or the Building Department gets involved you may be required to get a registered engineer involved to sign off on the deck rebuild. This alone could be 500 plus dollars.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Feb 24, 2016)

Good decision.

I don't know how aggressive Cobb County is, but a buddy of mine in Florida got busted adding a roof to his patio without pulling a permit.  Code enforcement there cruises the streets looking for evidence of new construction, remodeling, etc.  They are also not above sitting in the parking lot of Home Depot, Lowes, etc. and following people home.

He had to get an engineering firm to sign off on his structure ($$) and pay a fine (I don't remember how much, but more $$$).

It ain't worth it.  It's a shame and ridiculous, but that is the world we live in today.


----------



## Killdee (Feb 25, 2016)

Cobb code inforcement is the gestapho They came into our neighborhood a couple years ago because of 1 nosy neighborhood and wrote over 300 warnings. Some were needed but most were silly.
You can get a homeowner permit and do the work yourself to code or with a contractor by the hour with your materials, Cobb building inspectors were pretty nice guys back when we were doing permitted work.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 25, 2016)

With the lumber being 28yrs old it would be wise to rebuild/ over build!


----------



## Hoot (Feb 25, 2016)

shakey gizzard said:


> With the lumber being 28yrs old it would be wise to rebuild/ over build!



Yep - the wood is in rough shape.

That was my reason for posting this, asking the legality of rebuilding the whole thing one board at a time, so that it would (hopefully) legally be classified as "repair" instead of "rebuild".

Not gonna take that risk, though.  Especially with the nimrod stool pigeon living next door to me.


----------



## Killdee (Feb 25, 2016)

Replacing decking a few at a time wouldn't be an issue, replacing framing like that to eventually replace the whole deck would make no sense and would  be a nightmare. It never would be as strong that way either.


----------



## NOYDB (Feb 25, 2016)

Search for occupancy sign. Download ones that you like and post. One now for your decrepit deck and one later to reflect replacement.


----------

